# Gibt es noch Oldschool-Race BMXer in Raum 4?



## waldy (12. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

gibt es hier noch irgendjemanden, der an Oldschool-Race BMX interessiert ist oder besser noch ausleben möchte? Die Betonung liegt auf Oldschool UND Race UND BMX...oder bin ich der Einzige hier (Moers) weit und breit? *seufz

Vielleicht kann man ja was zusammen starten?!

Grootjes


----------



## phreak (12. Dezember 2008)

hey waldi, 

bin zwar nicht im raum 4 sondern 7, aber wenn du mal in den süden kommst fahren wir mal nach colmar und dättnau.
hat mit oldschool bmx zwar nix mehr zu tun aber spass machts trotzdem
3 mal darfst du raten wer der hier schreibt
(aber nicht ins album schauen, mogeln nicht erlaubt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (12. Dezember 2008)

Sorry, bei mir ist es Raum 3. Und Race nur zum Spaß.
Und zwar hiermit


----------



## waldy (22. Dezember 2008)

Oha...das sieht ja sehr mager aus...sind die anderen schon alle verstorben?
Es gab doch mal eine richtig phatte Szene...wo ist die denn hin?

Ja sicher, der Clovis  Freiburg, Sunn, das war klar (und einfach)
Machen wir aber mal 

Ich suche weiter....vielleicht doch noch jemand hier?

Merry X-Mas


----------



## DirkP. (27. November 2014)

Hi ,Waldi!
Haste noch dein Kuwahara ?
Na ich lebe noch,habe aber leider keines der BMX-er mehr,das Redline geschrottet und das Haro damals verkauft,habe nur immer noch den Scott MTB Youngtimer von 97,wo wir uns das letzte mal auf der Rheinpreussen gesehen haben.
Da warste noch mit deinen Hot Chili mit blauer Marzzochi Mr.T unterwegs.
Hab gesehen das du nicht mehr in Eick wohnst,schade war damals ne geile Zeit mit den BMXer auf dem Schulhof ,durch Moers und so.
Paar der alten Leute (2 Stck.)  habe ich nochmal gesehen,ist aber auch schon wieder 10 Jahre her.


gruss dein alter Freund Popeye


----------



## box (15. Dezember 2014)

hi, ich komme aus 44795 und besitze oldschool Race BMX, aber um auf der Piste alles zu geben, leider zu alt!. mfg Maik.


----------



## Radomat (20. März 2015)

Hallo Leute
ich bin old und school und habe voll bock auf BMX Race.
ich wäre sofort am Start.

Gruss Jörg


----------

